# Ảnh "lộ hàng"  của sao



## Xinh (29 Tháng tám 2012)

Cùng xem lại những khoảnh khắc "hớ hênh" "đi vào lịch sử" của hàng loạt mỹ nhân chỉ vì những bộ váy "phản chủ".                                                  	_





*Tiêu Tường* ngực căng "tụt" cả áo_​ _




	"Ngọc nữ"  *Lưu Diệc Phi* cũng có lúc "hớ hênh" thế này_​ _




*Triệu Vy *"lộ" bí mật nội y xanh._​ 



_"Bản sao" *Phạm Băng Băng - Trương Hình Dư* mặc trang phục "cũn cỡn"
	gây "tò mò" với nội y._​ _




*Lady Gaga *vẫn luôn thích cố tình khoe ngực _​ _




*Quan Dĩnh* tone - sur - tone từ trong ra ngoài_​ _




*Mạc Tiểu Kỳ  *hết lộ nội y tím lại đến ngồi "hớ hênh"_​ _




*Paris Hilton *"hở trên hở dưới"_​ _




*Lindsay Lohand* "hồn nhiên" thái quá._​ _




	Chiếc váy "phản chủ" của *Triệu Tử Kỳ*_​ _




	Chiếc váy xẻ quá cao khiến *Miranda Kerr* "ngượng chín mặt"_​ _




	Pha "lộ hàng" kinh điển của* Lý Dĩnh Chi*_​ _




*Ông Hồng *"lấp ló" nội y xanh._​ _




	Với pha chụp lén từ bên dưới thế này thì thật khó cho *Katy Perry.*_​ _




*Vanessa Hudgens* vội ra ngoài quên cả mặc "nội y"_​ _




*Lưu Vũ Hân* "bức tử" vòng một khiến người nhìn cũng muốn "nghẹt thở"_​ _




*Tôn Phi Phi *bị giật tụt nội y vì chiếc váy lòe xòe_​ _




*Viên Lập* "học đòi" trào lưu xuyên thấu_​ _




*Trương Bá Chi *với pha "lộ hàng" phản cảm nhất lịch sử._​ _




*Lưu Gia Linh* "gừng già" mà vẫn "hớ hênh"_​ _




*Lâm Bằng *"lồ lộ" nội y xám._​ _




*Thái Y Lâm *với dáng cúi khoe ngực_​ _




*Lý Băng Băng* sơ ý lộ cả miếng lót ngực_​ _




	Chiếc ví không thể giúp *Hải Thanh *che giấu được "điều bí mật" nhảy cảm._​ _



_​ _




*Phạm Băng Băng *liên tục gặp "rắc rối" với vòng 1 căng tròn._​ _




*Liễu Nham* vừa "bức tử" vòng một vừa "đốt mắt" khán giả vì hớ hênh._​


----------

